# AXIS Launches EF/EF-S Compatible Network Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

```
Axis raises the bar on image quality for a security camera with the introduction of AXIS Q1659 Network Camera. It combines a high-performance image sensor and Canon EF/EF-S lenses with the full range of Axis flexibility, ease-of-use and efficiency features to provide exceptional image quality in extreme detail for a range of surveillance needs. It is an ideal offering for detailed surveillance over long distances for cities, airports, transportation, stadiums and other open areas.</p>
<p>AXIS Q1659 Network Camera combines a high-performance image sensor and Canon EF/EF-S lenses with the full range of Axis flexibility, ease-of-use and efficiency features.</p>
<p>Axis Communications, the market leader in network video, today introduced AXIS Q1659 Network Camera, its first to combine professional-caliber photographic imaging technologies from Canon with its proven security offering. The camera brings a new level of ultra-high image quality for a fixed, wide-area surveillance camera, and leverages leading-edge image sensor and EF lens technologies for unmatched color, contrast and detail even in the most challenging lighting conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“This camera is truly a best of both worlds approach: The world-class image quality Canon is known for with its professional-level photography technology and Axis’ market-leading security systems that deliver everything required for a complete, flexible and easy-to-manage installation. In addition to the extreme level of quality and detail, AXIS Q1659 can, thanks to its broad VMS support, be quickly integrated with existing security environments,” says Olof Leidecker, Global Product Manager at Axis.</p>
<p>AXIS Q1659 delivers 20MP resolution at 8 frames per second (fps), achieving unprecedented levels of detail for observing open spaces and across long distances. It features digital single-lens reflex (DSLR) imaging technology and offers a choice of 7 different EF/EF-S lenses depending on individual user needs. Equipped with an EF lens mount, the camera enables easy lens changes.</p>
<p>AXIS Q1659 is supported by the industry’s largest base of video management software through the <a href="http://www.axis.com/se/sv/partners/adp-partner-program">Axis Application Development Partner (ADP) Program</a> and <a href="http://www.axis.com/se/sv/products/axis-camera-station">AXIS Camera Station</a>. Third-party video analytics applications can be installed on the camera via <a href="http://www.axis.com/se/sv/support/developer-support/axis-camera-application-platform">AXIS Camera Application Platform</a>. <a href="http://www.axis.com/se/sv/technologies/onvif">ONVIF</a> support allows for easy integration into existing video surveillance systems.</p>
<p>The new camera also offers the latest enhancement of Axis’ Zipstream technology, which offers even more storage and bandwidth savings in video surveillance applications without compromising on important image details. In addition, an SFP slot for optional fiber connectivity gives the ability to connect to the network over long distances.</p>
<p>AXIS Q1659 is planned to be available in Q1 2017 through Axis’ distribution channels.</p>
<p>For photos and other resources, please visit: <a href="http://www.axis.com/corporate/press/press_material.htm?key=q1659">/corporate/press/press_material.htm?key=q1659</a></p>
<p><em>Thanks Stefan </em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## d (Sep 14, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> AXIS Q1659 delivers 20MP resolution at 8 frames per second (fps), achieving unprecedented levels of detail for observing open spaces and across long distances. It features digital single-lens reflex (DSLR) imaging technology and offers a choice of 7 different EF/EF-S lenses depending on individual user needs.* Equipped with an EF lens mount, the camera enables easy lens changes.*</p>



Will have to keep my eyes open for these when I'm out and about - might be an easy way to extend my lens collection!


----------

